# St Helens - Muay Thai Fight Night - 25th July



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

@ the park inn hotel on the edge of the town centre, doors open at 3:30pm IIRC

tickets are Â£25 in advance, Â£35 ringside

id imagine all the gyms taking part will have tickets but i got mine from St Helens Thai Boxing School, 01744 616999

gyms include

Wicker Camp

Teeside Thaiboxing

Wigan Thaiboxing

Merseythai

Salford Thaiboxing

Supergym

Team StHelens.

Spotland Bridge Thai

Elite Southport

Elite Bolton

+ many more.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

where are the thai schools in st helens


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

St Helens Thai Boxing School is on Ormande St mate, next to the big garage Billoyds, just off Sherdley Road, near Arnold Clark the Renault dealers (where i work)

i go to the beginners class on Tuesday night and we also have a private class on a Friday after work

where do you train at the minute ?

are you thinking of coming down ?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

possibly, if the time is right. I can't get to many classes as they are usually 7, which is the time you;re going to tell me it's on!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

lol yea beginners is 7-8 monday and thursday

lots of other classes on though, more advanced stuff, sparring classes etc

they just started doing an intermediate class on a Saturday which i think is 11-12 or around that time, i wish id have gone to it today tbh as ive done bugger all today and i love training there, its only a small place but the instructors are really good, very helpful, not overly critical of things your doing wrong, they try and help you with it and mould you


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha, they're always all at 7. Thats the time for me to get the kiddies to bed and then get out for an 8 o'clocker. thanks anyway.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

im pretty sure their are classes on at 8pm after the beginners class but im not sure what they are


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

have a little look for me if you would. I've never done any thai but take my lads twice a week so i've seen it a lot. They just both won fights today in kirkby!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

hi mate sorry for the late reply, the only classes im certain of the times on are

Tues 7-8

Thurs 7-8

best thing to do is ring them up really and ask, 01744 616999


----------

